# What is the best concert you’ve ever been to?



## WyattWright53 (Nov 8, 2017)

What’s your opinion?


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 8, 2017)

Slipknot hands down


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Nov 8, 2017)

Would Havet to say Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 8, 2017)

Been a while but
Ozzy all 7 times I’ve seen him
Motley Crue/Whitesnake (88), I was 16 yrs old. 
Metallica/GNR was fun too

Ozzy was the best though


----------



## bvs (Nov 8, 2017)

Rammstein was the best stage show ive ever seen. Slipknot was pretty epic too


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 9, 2017)

bvs said:


> Rammstein was the best stage show ive ever seen. Slipknot was pretty epic too



Been to a lot of badass concerts but man Slipknot puts on a hell of a show


----------



## SammySoda (Nov 9, 2017)

Havent been to many, maybe 7 in total but TOOL was by far the BEST. Id love to go to a Rage Against the Machine Show


----------



## Caballero (Nov 9, 2017)

1995 Pearl Jam !!!!


----------



## snake (Nov 9, 2017)

BigGameHunter said:


> Motley Crue/Whitesnake (*18*88), I was 16 yrs old.



Could you vote at 16 y.o. back then? You vote for Lincoln, right?


----------



## Spongy (Nov 9, 2017)

Newsboys, take me to your leader tour


----------



## Solomc (Nov 9, 2017)

The second Woodstock


----------



## Beezy (Nov 9, 2017)

The Whiplash Bash in Detroit in New Year’s Eve starring:
Ten Nugent
Metallica
Kid Rock
Sevendust
That was definitely the best, but the concert I enjoyed the most was Tool at the Palms in Las Vegas. That show was one of the coolest things I’ve ever seen between the lyrics, the music and the light show.


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 9, 2017)

Been to over 30 concerts.  Seen a lot of great shows, Tool, Santana, ZZ Top, Skynard, Boston, Heart, Kiss, on and on.  But honestly, the best concert I've seen is Trans Siberian Orchestra.  Seen them 6 or 7 times. I've never seen a better stage show and the talent is incredible.  And the women are smokin hot.  The music us incredibly powerful, and the cost is not stupid high.  Wether or not you're a Christmas person, you will enjoy their performance.  Everytime I've seen them they rock for a solid 2 and a half hours.


----------



## bvs (Nov 9, 2017)

For a newer slightly lesser known band, architects put on a killer show


----------



## stonetag (Nov 9, 2017)

Rush 2112, damn great concert!


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 9, 2017)

worst concert... coldplay


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 9, 2017)

1 Pink Floyd 2 pantera 3 gnr 4 Metallica 5 Motley Crue


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 9, 2017)

daamn I wish I got to see pantera,  I saw thier later band 'Hell Yeah but not even close


----------



## Maijah (Nov 9, 2017)

Dead and co. have been putting on some excellent shows. I had my doubts about Mayer but he has exceeded my expectations


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 9, 2017)

AC/DC & Metallica!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 9, 2017)

GG Allin & the Murder Junkies


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 9, 2017)

and you know Rebelution has never dissapointed they fukkin kill it if ur into raggae/rock


----------



## Beezy (Nov 9, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> 1 Pink Floyd 2 pantera 3 gnr 4 Metallica 5 Motley Crue



I saw Pink Floyd with Gilmore singing and I saw Roger Waters solo. Both were great shows, but I never got to see the whole band perform together.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 9, 2017)

One of my first concerts after coming to the States was waaaaaay back in the 80s - Iron Maiden with Megadeth as their opener. Was fawkin' AMAZING. The crowd was so into the show, even the cops were cool! 

A mate and I got caught in the loo passing a blunt, the cop asked for ID and picked up on my accent & asked where I was from. It was around the time the 'Artists Against Apartheid' movement against Sun City was big in the US and he asked me my thoughts. I told him how I'd seen it first hand and how even I didn't fit cleanly into one of the aggregates being forced on us (am not 'white' based on my heritage but not also completely 'coloured' by their definition either). 

The cop took our blunt, told us to not get caught with any more that night and told us to go back & enjoy the show. We did.


----------



## stonetag (Nov 9, 2017)

Just digging the song lyrics from Stealers wheel my friend, cant get Reservoir Dogs out of my head..lol


----------



## RISE (Nov 9, 2017)

Napalm Death
Nile (early days)
Megadeth
Fleshgod Apocalypse


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Nov 9, 2017)

Wish I would have seen Rush, sounds like Neil Peart is done with touring.

Trying to get Foo Fighter tickets at Wrigley this coming summer but its not going well.

Uhm, Our Lady Peace/Scorpions/Van Halen(-gar) at Alpine Valley was pretty cool.


----------



## PFM (Nov 9, 2017)

Mozart 1780


----------



## StillKickin (Nov 9, 2017)

Best stage show.
Pink Floyd
Best sound.
Skid Row.....Sebastian Bach (sp) has one of the strongest voices I've ever heard!
Best small bar good time.
New Smyrna Florida.
80 year old, true blues man, had the place on freaking FIRE!


----------



## Beezy (Nov 9, 2017)

Forgot about Offspring/Cypress Hill/MXPX 
That was a great show!


----------



## Yaya (Nov 10, 2017)

Metallica 
GnR
Bon Jovi
Frankie Valli


----------



## Runningwild (Nov 10, 2017)

Slipknot for sure,  my wife said one of her all time favorites was Marilyn Manson


----------



## stonetag (Nov 10, 2017)

StillKickin said:


> Best stage show.
> Pink Floyd
> Best sound.
> Skid Row.....Sebastian Bach (sp) has one of the strongest voices I've ever heard!
> ...


I love watching the old boys tear up some blues, some of the licks they can get out of an old piece of shit guitar is fuking nuts!


----------



## stanley (Nov 10, 2017)

sad but true ive never been to a live concert. one day hey


----------



## Yaya (Nov 10, 2017)

Also I so Lionel Richie in Aruba back in 2005 or 06 

Was a good show


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 10, 2017)

stanley said:


> sad but true ive never been to a live concert. one day hey



damn dude live a little


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 10, 2017)

Slipknot. I'm not even a big fan of their music. But the show was pretty crazy.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 10, 2017)

Rolling stones & Guns N Roses.  Best probably because I was with two porn queens and it just went a bit crazy at the show. Damn good show though


----------



## Solomc (Nov 11, 2017)

I guess I Should Have said GRATEFUL DEAD. But no lie, I just remembered I went. Lmfao


----------



## Rhino99 (Nov 12, 2017)

3. Rush
2. Van Halen w/Sammy
1. Joe Bonamassa


----------



## bubbagump (Nov 20, 2017)

Sammy Hagar was pretty kick ass.


----------



## NoQuarter (Nov 20, 2017)

AC/DC, KISS, Skynard, Joan Jett, Def Leppard, I really enjoyed Johnny Cash though!


----------



## Beserker (Aug 6, 2019)

I’ve seen dozens of concerts over the years, hard to rank, but highlights would be:

Buddy Guy at the Birchmere in Alexandria on his 74th Bday

Pantera/White Zombie in 96’

Ozzfest 99’ at Nissan Pavilion outside DC, this was the opening show off the tour, first time original Black Sabbath lineup on stage together in 20 years!

Ozzfest 97’

Motörhead

Deftones At Traxx in 95’

Lamb of God at Twisters in RVA before they blew up

Slayer at the 9:30 Club

An evening with Machinehead at the National 2x


----------



## heavydeads83 (Aug 15, 2019)

Lamb of god and slayer last summer.


----------



## Deadhead (Aug 15, 2019)

Tool
Primus 
Incubus
Lamb of god


----------



## simplesteve (Aug 15, 2019)

Marilyn Manson


----------



## LGmoney (Aug 20, 2019)

Ozzy, Primus, Pantera, OLD Metallica, Van Halen.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 23, 2019)

Pink Floyd


----------



## Jin (Aug 23, 2019)

Elivo said:


> Pink Floyd



Where the **** have you been?


----------



## Long (Aug 23, 2019)

I used to be a bouncer for this big club. There is a local band that dresses up in wigs and platform shoes, bell bottoms and plays disco. Hand over heart the best concerts I have ever been to was them while I was working. There was the band stage then a dance stage. On the night they didn't serve alcohol so 18-20 could get in my boss would put me on the dance stage blocking the stairs to the band stage. Crazy shit.


----------



## Browns225 (Aug 24, 2019)

Devildriver


----------

